
Operation Mockingbird - generic_user
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mockingbird
======
eth0up
Apropos considering the "fake news" meme presently seizing the interwebs. But
that may be the sort of "fake news" folks hesitate to confront.

~~~
generic_user
People need to educate themselves about corporate medias 'fake news' and how
long they have been pedaling it.

This hysteria being whipped up by them has an agenda. And its more then likely
an attempt to push for censorship of the independant free press.

